

Jack Horkheimer, the "Star Hustler", passes away - japaget
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/news/home/101194934.html

======
commieneko
I met him about 10 years ago at an astronomy conference. Very nice man, and a
great speaker.

His talk was about the influence the appearance of comets had on politics in
classical civilizations. It was an excellent presentation.

As a visual aid, he brought out Roman era coins, from his personal collection,
which commemorated comets and various leaders, including Cleopatra if I
remember correctly. As he finished talking about each one, he would hand it
down into the audience to be passed around and viewed by everyone.

I remember thinking that that was pretty brave of him, considering the size of
the audience and the low lighting conditions. But he got them all back.

He will be missed.

------
influx
[http://www.tropicfan.com/The%20Many%20Phases%20of%20Jack%20H...](http://www.tropicfan.com/The%20Many%20Phases%20of%20Jack%20Horkheimer%20by%20Michael%20Browning.htm)

------
Todd
I looked forward to his little five minute vignettes into the night sky on PBS
--called Star Gazer. He helped spur my interest in astronomy. He made a
difference in my life as I'm sure he did in many other people's lives. (We'll
miss you, Jack.)

------
compay
I'll miss him. He conveyed such incredible enthusiasm in his TV segments and
brightened up so many of my evenings. He was an absolute, unabashed nerd, and
I say that with the utmost of admiration and respect. RIP.

